# anyone here reading "the hunger games"?



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I just finished the first one today and all i have to say is wow, interesting , different , crazy ... getting ready to read the next...


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, I've read the trilogy. My niece got me hooked on the series when she loaned me the first book and insisted I read it. 

I thought book numbers two and three were as intense or even more intense as the first book. 

I don't usually read this type of book and I had nightmares while reading the first book.

There's going to be a Hunger Games movie at some point.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope they do a good job on the movie since the books were all so good.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

when i get home im going to download the second one on my e reader , i read the first as a recommendation of a friend , and wow is all i can say. I had never read a book like that either , all i can say is it definitely maintained my attention. a movie would be wild.


vjw said:


> Yes, I've read the trilogy. My niece got me hooked on the series when she loaned me the first book and insisted I read it.
> 
> I thought book numbers two and three were as intense or even more intense as the first book.
> 
> ...


 i agree


plenty pets 20 said:


> I hope they do a good job on the movie since the books were all so good.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh yes, yes, yes!!! I love this series. I enjoyed _The Hunger Games _so much that I went out this fall and bought about 6 copies to have for my classroom. Every student who has read it (except one) has gotten hooked and completed the trilogy. Every friend and relative I have recommended it to has also loved it.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I picked up the Hunger Games last week and couldn't put it down! I finished the trilogy by yesterday morning. It gets more intense so hang on tight lol! I don't want to say any spoilers but I really want to know how other people felt about the ending...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Liza i'm so glad that you finally read the first Hunger Games book, i kept telling you how good they were and you won't be disappointed in the 2nd or 3rd...they were more intense then the 1st. I hope that do the movie justice...sometimes when you make a movie from a great book the movie loses something and i hope that this is not the case.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh I was so surprised how much I enjoyed them. Actually I'm half way through the third but will stop since I just received the Dog's Purpose. Want to start that one so I can get it to the next person.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> Oh I was so surprised how much I enjoyed them. Actually I'm half way through the third but will stop since I just received the Dog's Purpose. Want to start that one so I can get it to the next person.


Mary - I'm the next person and am deep into Unbroken so don't rush too much on my account.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

YES! I am reading the last one now and I love them...different from what I usually read, guess that's why I like it. I can't wait for the movie to come out! 



uniquelovdolce said:


> I just finished the first one today and all i have to say is wow, interesting , different , crazy ... getting ready to read the next...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

just uploaded the second one n will start tomm , i want to buy the copies for my daughters i couldnt stop reading ... i love reading by the way


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah I read them a while ago. I first picked it up after I was done with the Harry Potter books and had no idea what to read next. I don't even remember where I first heard about it. Maybe I was looking through the Harry Potter books on Amazon or something and see what others have bought, maybe I saw it there.
And I could wait to read the 2nd and 3rd. I LOVED them, and cannot wait for the movie.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

I have just started the last one. Love them. 
There is going to be a movie?? AWESOME!!


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

I read the trilogy too and loved it! So excited bout the movie!! I've been looking for something similar to read


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

just finished the second one and i cannot wait to start the last one. i had never read anything similar i love them !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all for the recommendation. I really liked the first one and will be reading the next two. I ordered one (a la Mary) for hold at the library. Let's see if I'll ever get it. :blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

I read all 3 and I LOVED them. I didn't want 2 at first but I am SO glad I did. Right now my friend is borrowing them. I agree with you guys about the movie. I hope it's not a let down. Im excited to see how all of katniss's outfits look in real life because in my imagination they sure are something. Great series though. Definitely recommend it.


----------

